# 14 H.P Craftsman deck.



## HP...T (Jul 30, 2021)

I got a 14 horse from 85 that still runs it's never been rebuilt but when I got it had water in the oil I was able to clean it all out and get the carburetor cleaned up, had to salvage an engine cover and shrouds off a 20Hp. After all that it runs pretty good very very quiet. Right now I'm just looking for a deck that'll fit the Craftsman 2 that it's on...


----------

